# New Recording, what do you think?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I did this yesterday. I read about and youtubed some different techniques to use with my ribbon mic while simultaneously delving into the delays on my Zoom G3, the result was a tryout of these ideas in the form of a Daniel Lanois song called Messenger. I'm never true to the original, and my "studio" is so low budget it is laughable, but I think it came out pretty well. Aside from the production, tell me if you think it needs a guitar intro solo, I'm torn about that.

https://matthewvanderburgh.bandcamp.com/album/new-stuff

Cheers,
Matt

(and happy thanksgiving)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've listened to this twice in hopes of giving you some constructive criticism. Both times I got caught up in your performance and didn't even notice the recording.

So I'd say you nailed it. If the performance is great you can stick the microphone anywhere!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Same here. It's a great song, and you performed it well.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

a nice job on a great song choice ...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

mrmatt1972 said:


> tell me if you think it needs a guitar intro solo


Why not record it both ways? Then you can compare the two against one another.

Nice job too by the way!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Always late to the party, I've never heard this song before. Very nice and well done.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Why not record it both ways? Then you can compare the two against one another.
> 
> Nice job too by the way!


I have, as of last night. I'm going to re-EQ it based on some constructive criticism I got from TGP and render then upload this evening. Stay tuned...


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

very god job.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, here's a remix. Thanks to the 50 or so people who have taken the time to listen (and especially the 8 who listened to the whole song!) It's the "remix" but both versions are still up for comparison. I did add the intro, I changed the overall EQ (I was going to call this the "blanket off mix") and I upped the high background vocals a touch. Enjoy. I appreciate all the kind words and encouragement. 

http://matthewvanderburgh.bandcamp.com/album/songs-i-wish-i-wrote


----------

